# What do you think about the crappie fishing and the spawn now?



## crappieman (Dec 12, 2011)

I'm scratching my head trying to figure out the reason crappie haven't gone into spawning. This time last year they were stacked up and spawning and the water and temps were colder than now. I know we've had droughts, water rises, cold fronts, etc but they just won't start spawning. All I am catching are full of eggs and ready. Please post your thoughts about this and maybe your predictions. I love crappie fishing and always want to learn more about them and patterning them due to changing conditions.


----------



## mullethead00 (May 31, 2010)

All the rain and rapid change in lake level may have something to do with it. On LBJ (level controlled lake), the spawn is on in shallow water...right on schedule.


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Here is my SWAG. 
Crappie collect in areas that have the right conditions to protect the eggs when laid. Under normal year to year conditions those spots are limited to certain brush piles near calm banks and in marinas with under water structure.
But this year just as the spring after the Rita refill there are thousands of times more areas with flooded vegetation that are conducive to crappie spawn.
With only a limited number of fish to spawn and many more acres of spawning grounds it stands to reason that no one spot will hold great numbers of fish. With little or no completion for spawning beds they have spread out to do their thing.
Also one of the other major conditions that induce spawning is the hormone reaction to sunlight. Crappie do not carry calenders. So Mother Nature set them up with an internal device to determine the proper time to spawn.
Water temp must be right but that is too dependent of climate, A warm spring like we have now prematurely warms the water. But as we all know it could be freezing in just a few days after such a spell. If the crappie spawned based on only water temp they would lose their eggs to a sudden cold snap.
So the real trigger is a hormone release that is triggered by the number of hours of sunlight. It takes a minimum of twelve hours to start this hormonal activity.
Here on Livingston we reached that 12/12 hour day on March 15th. Only four days ago.
So the combination of sunlight, water temp and proper nesting grounds must be met for the spawn to get under way in earnest.
All of those conditions now exist. If nature follows the same path it has for the last few million years the crappie be procreating for the next few weeks. But with lots of spawning grounds you may not find them in big numbers in any one location. 
One thing you can hang your hat on.......the fall and spring of 2013/14 will be another Rita refill year.
That is my 0.02 for what it's worth.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

They are spawning now on Livingston.....check out Simon's thread http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=401361

When Simon says....you can book it.


----------



## bueyescowboy (Apr 10, 2005)

my spring crappie fishing lacks some....as i don't do that good. But tried to find some in back of penwaugh and didn't do that good...but didn't try that hard. As the other post stated...the crappie are shallow right now. I am sure the crappie are spawning.....seems everything is just right.


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Any one find the crappie below LLD? At three gates the chute should hold a few.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Looked for them today...but found this instead:


----------



## SwineAssassiN (Jul 24, 2011)

Meadowlark said:


> Looked for them today...but found this instead:


thats awesome!


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Cool, what happened to his rostrum? Looks a little short. 
I am sure they will never be legal to catch. Just as well. A friend gave me a big filet off one from the river at Miami OK. It was the worst fish I ever tried to eat.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

That's the only thing that was short...about 47 inches and overpowering on crappie gear. You just never know what goes on below the surface below the dam.


----------



## alvinslash (Jan 14, 2012)

what is that thing im young


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

You are right. Just about every thing that swims in fresh water plus many of the salt water denizens. 
Didn't they catch a bull shark just above Liberty last year. I know there was a dead shark planted below the dam but the one from Liberty was diffidently alive.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

alvinslash said:


> what is that thing im young


Not many people have ever seen or caught one. Its the American paddlefish, aka spoonbill. Its a unique, magical fish.....and totally protected in Texas.


----------



## longhorn daddy (Nov 10, 2009)

Meadowlark said:


> Looked for them today...but found this instead:


 Did you try my spot?


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

longhorn daddy said:


> Did you try my spot?


No, its waiting for you LHD.


----------



## poco jim (Jun 28, 2010)

Excuse my stupidity, but what is it?

Sorry, didn't see your post before I posted Meadowlark. Thank You


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Jim, see above post American Paddlefish....don't feel bad, it is not common in Texas waters much anymore....but fair numbers of them in the Trinity river below the dam on Livingston....where you may see almost anything that exists in fresh or salt waters


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

Thaqts very cool Meadowlark, I bet that was a fight.


----------



## Pete25 (Apr 20, 2011)

What is that? Looks Prehistoric.


----------



## Shrimptail_Hunter (Dec 20, 2008)

It's a paddle fish.


----------

